# Your Dream Custom 1911?



## Nathan Plemons

If you could build a custom 1911 completely from scratch, what parts would you use?


----------



## Shipwreck

Personally, I think my dream 1911 would be a Nighthawk Talon 1 w/ a hard chromed frame and a black slide....


----------



## Nathan Plemons

> Nighthawk Talon


I'd never heard of them but it looks like they make a quality piece.

I've got a friend who does 1911 work and has built several. I'm looking at building one

Caspian Frame, STI Slide, STI Skeleton Trigger, Ed Brown Barrel, Wilson Internal Components

Finished in Wilson Armor-Tuff grey frame and black slide.


----------



## Shipwreck

NIghthawks cost $2,000+ - apparently, some people from Wilson left and started their own company - I think the main was the ex-wife of Wilson.


----------



## nobodE

*I'm planning one now...*

already started collecting a few minor parts. I've got a FLG who does a beautiful job on 1911's, his favorite is to cut a Gov't down to Commander length. In so doing he retains the extra 1/10" of slide travel lost to the Commander and maintains even wear across the face of the hammer.There are a couple of other benefits as well.

Being into the whole retro look thing, I have in mind a Commander length Gov't Model with G.I. sights, trigger, checkered thumb safety and slide stop and std. grip safety. I already have a new EGW WWII style hammer and a diamond checkered main spring housing with lanyard loop.

I may go with ball cuts to the slide, not sure on that yet. I plan to finish it with a deep fire blue finish and probably a set of custom ivory grips. If I can find someone to do it, I'd like to incorporate a palm swell into the grips in the shape of the state outline of Alabama on the right panel.


----------



## bambam

Strictly from a cosmetic standpoint I like the Ed Brown models...particularly the Custom Classic.


----------



## Blastard

Something along the lines of the LTW #1 pistol in either a Commander or Officer size.


----------



## jwkimber45

Wilson CQB Compact










IMO the 'officers' size frame matched with a 'commander' legnth barrel is the ultimate fighting 1911.

*


----------



## 2400

Nathan Plemons said:


> If you could build a custom 1911 completely from scratch, what parts would you use?


I'd build another one just like this. :smt033










I used an alloy frame and parts from Wilson Combat, Pachmayr, Ed Brown, Clark, Hogue and Millett.


----------



## nobodE

jwkimber45 said:


> Wilson CQB Compact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the 'officers' size frame matched with a 'commander' legnth barrel is the ultimate fighting 1911.
> 
> *


I might say that it's the ideal concealment pistol but if I know I'm going to a fight I want a full size model. To each his own.


----------



## jwkimber45

nobodE said:


> I might say that it's the ideal concealment pistol but if I know I'm going to a fight I want a full size model. To each his own.


Yeah you're right. Concealment is what I was meaning, but NOT what I said.

Hell, along those lines if i know I'm going to a fight and I can't get out of it. I'm taking a damn AR-15 and 12ga!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldy

I had to be real about my 1911/45 and I couldn't afford more than about $800 bucks. So I dreamed about about something I could afford. That's how I ended up with my dream.


----------



## Grayfox

If I were to build another one it would be a pure target gun.
Can you say Looooong Slide? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham

Commander slide on an alloy Officers-type frame, thoroughly dehorned. 
Ed Brown Hardcore internals.
High sweep grip safety. 
Conventional tritium sights (I actually prefer Mepros to Trijicon). 
Bar-Sto barrel with "combat tight" bushing.
Short trigger (small hands)
Small forged Colt-style safety lever.
Crimson Trace Lasergrips.
4 pound trigger job, crisp.
Usual reliability work.
Mild bevel to mag well.
Standard guide rod!
I have a weakness for the old blued slide/hard chrome frame look.

Though I could actually live quite happily with an SW1911SC.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Richard

I am satisfied with what I already have. I have a Norinco 1911A1, that was put together to my specifications, by Marianne Carniak of the Accurizer Gunshop in Troy, MI. I also have a Colt LTW Commander and a Kimber Custom Compact. I am happy with all three and my only regret is they do not have 30 lpi checkering on the front of the grip strap. Regards, Richard


----------



## Brass Balls

It would be a customized Delta Elite. Nothing too extreme, 

night sights
30 lpi front strap checkering
flat 30 lpi MSH
extended single sided thumb safety
probably use a KART barrel


----------



## Guest

*Here's the "Original" Dream*








:smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass

~she's a beauty...:smt023


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello. I've been searching for that just perfect 1911-pattern pistol for decades. 
The closest I've been able to come has been with this one:









_I am very fond of long slides and couldn't find one to suit me so I "built" this one. It has proven reliable and accurate. Reflections of my homes bricks and mortar can be seen reflected on the slide flats; not too practical, but polished slide flats were what I wanted on this gun._









_This pistol is fed a diet of at least standard pressure loads, and some a bit hotter. It has cleanly put one Texas whitetail in the freezer._









_The pistol groups satisfactorily. These two groups were fired from a seated position with my wrists braced._

The frame and slide are from Caspian as it the rear sight. They are hand-fitted. I don't recall who manufactured the serrated ramp front sight at the moment.

The grip safety is from Brown as are the stainless internal parts. The safety is Wilson's narrow "combat" thumb safety. I believe that the other parts are from Brown other than the Caspian hammer strut. The pins are Caspian.

If I remember correctly, parts totaled around $1200.00 and the time involved was something like 80 to 90 hours. No machine tools were used, just stones, varying grades of wet-to-dry sandpaper, and small files.

The barrel and bushing are from Kart and are the EZ-Fit.

The trigger is from McCormick.

Best.


----------



## Rustycompass

Stephen A. Camp said:


> Hello. I've been searching for that just perfect 1911-pattern pistol for decades.
> The closest I've been able to come has been with this o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ I've never had a 1911 long slide but you make me want one. What a nice piece of hardware !!! :drooling:


----------



## waterburybob

This is pretty much 1911 perfection to me - Ed Brown Executive Carry Stainless Commander


----------



## Guest

*Here's some more "dreamin"....*

*Before and after pics of a POS Colt Series 80 (older 80's must have been assembled and finished







by







a one eyed, blind drunk)*


----------



## nukehayes

It would have to be the gorgeous Wilson Combat CQB, just wish I had that kind of money to spend right now. :drooling: :smt007 I will have it someday.


----------



## milquetoast

*dream gun*

Lately I've got the hots for a Government Model built on a lightweight frame. I insist on tritium sights. I carry concealed, so I'd want my dream gun to have the edges and corners totally melted, like Clark does. I've never owned a gun with a Brown bobtail, and I think that would be slick for concealment. Got to be NP3 on the bottom, for lubricity, and some other wonder finish on top, but dark color. I don't like extended anything; the standard Colt thumb safety works fine for me. I prefer Pachmayrs for concealment, because the rubber doesn't scrape skin. Slot-headed grip screws. I don't understand the current fashion of using hex screws. I never carry wrenches in my pocket, but I almost always have a Swiss Army knife.


----------



## easher

*Dream gun for me*

I would build a 5" Caspian Damascus slide (Recon style) with a Caspian Titanium (recon)frame, A Schumann AET ramped barrel, C&C Tactical Match trigger set, Novak night sights, And Ed Brown and Wilson small parts. :mrgreen:

I am in the middle of building a somewhat less expensive 1911 now. I am using an Essex enhanced SS Frame and Slide set cut for Novak sights, Ed Brown and Wilson small parts, Ed Brown Drop-in Match Barrel/bushing, C&C drop-in trigger set, and Novak night sights.

I know that some people will say that I'm crazy for using Essex as the basis for this build, but I have checked the quality and found Essex has gotten much better. And with the $$$ I saved on the slide/frame I put in some of the best parts I could get. I have had no problems fitting the parts to the lower. I will be finished with this build by X-Mas. I will give you all a range report after 1000rds have been put through it.

If I had $3000.00 to spend right now I would get the* Night Hawk Custom Vickers Tactical Model*. It is IMHO the finest example of a pure combat/carry gun in existence. I will have one someday.


----------



## easher

*I am going to get the parts for my Dream gun:mrgreen:*

A new friend is giving me a *5" Caspian Damascus slide* to build a gun around.rayer: So here is my build list:

*Les Baer *Stainless govt match frame(cut for wilson/nowlin ramped barrel)

*Bar-Sto* match target ramped barrel

*Caspian* damascus hammer and trigger

*MMC* adj. rear lo-mount tritium rear with red dots and tritium front set

*EGW* stainless (carry bevel-angle bore) match bushing

*Novak* "The Answer" 1 peice backstrap (this replaces the grip safety and mainspring housing)

*Wicked Grips* custom Damascus Grip pannels

*LaserMax* internal laser system

*C&C *Tactical match ignition parts

*Wolf springs *

*Wilson Combat* Bulletproof stainless slide stop and extractor, stainless FPS, stainless pin set,and stainless combat extended ejector

*Yost-Bonitz* Stainless plunger tube

*Ed Brown* Stainless Tactical extended mag catch

*STI* titanium firing pin and hammer strut

The slide will be flat-topped and serrated 40LPI, the ejection port relief cut modified to the STI style cut and custom engraved by Caspian

This is going to be a long term project for me. I will star posting pics when I receive the Slide around the 16th. of this month.

I will call this gun The War Hammer.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, I wanna see your progress - gives us no-skill non-gunsmiths something to look at :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

easher said:


> If I had $3000.00 to spend right now I would get the* Night Hawk Custom Vickers Tactical Model*. It is IMHO the finest example of a pure combat/carry gun in existence. I will have one someday.


Yes, it is sweet.

I could have bought a NIghthawk last month - I had the cash and thought about it a long time ago. My interests have drifted a little over the past year - a year ago, I would have jumped at it.

I used the cash to buy my PS90 in Dec -6 instead.

I know I sound like a broken record, but I shoot as well or better with my $439 SW99 and Walther P99 than I do with a a911. While I still like 1911s, I couldn't justify spending $2500 on a pistol when I can shoot as well for $439


----------



## martial_field

Being primarily interested in IPSC competition, I am looking at an Infnity 1911 put together by JPP Imports in Australia. Check out their website - jppimports.com. They use SV parts and make some of the best looking guns I have ever laid envious eyes upon.


----------

